# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  RoboUniverse San Diego

## Brian_Krassenstein

MecklerMedia has just announced that the next RoboUniverse  Conference & Expo, to be held at the San Diego Convention Center  from December 14-16, will feature over 80 speakers--to include the mayor of San Diego, Kevin Faulconer, who will address eventgoers on December 15 at 1:30pm.  It has also been announced just recently that the expo, already  dedicated to robotics, drone technology, as well as that of the internet  of everything, will also offer an EZDrone Crash Course, available to  all registrants of the San Diego show. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/108016/robouniverse-sd-speakers/

----------

